# معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان



## drlolo82 (14 ديسمبر 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

سلام ونعمة للجميع
اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا المنتدي الرائع في كافة مجالاته

اليوم ساعرض لكم معجزة بالصور لابونا الحبيب البابا كيرلس السادس
المعجزة قوية وتبين مدي محبة الهنا الصالح الرحوم يسوع المسيح وشفاعة قديسيه

تبدا القصة اثناء دخولى اجتماع الشباب بالكنيسة حيث استوقفتنى احدي الخادمات وسالتنى اذا كان معي موبايل بكاميرا فاستغربت السوال فاوضحت لي انها تريد ان تصور معجزة حدثت لاحدي السيدات البسيطات من خارج الابروشية

ذهبت للسيدة وسالتها عن القصة:

اخبرتنى انها اكتشفت بعد عمل صورة دم انها تعانى من وجود خلايا سرطانية بالدم(لوكيميا) وان الاطباء طلبوا منها ان تجرى عملية بذل لنخاع العظم من عظمة القص (في مقدمة القفص الصدري) وبصفتي طبيب اعرف ان هذا اجراء طبيعي واساسي لتشخيص المرض.

اكملت السيدة :ان حالتها النفسية كانت سيئة للغايه بالطبع وانها تضرعت للسيد المسيح ان يشفيها بشفاعة البابا كيرلس وابونا يسي وان سيدنا الرحوم لم يبخل عليها وارسل لها البابا كيرلس ليلا الذي طمأنها جدا؟

وفي الصباح ذهبت لعمليه البذل وهي مطمئنة وكانت النتيجة المفاجأة ان نتيجة البذل سلبية تماما ولا اثر لاي سرطان فاحتار الاطباء الغير مسيحيين وطلبوا اعادة صورة الدم التي اثبتت هي الاخري خلوها من المرض تماما.

الي هنا قد تبدو المعجزة عادية امام لاهوت وقوة ربنا يسوع المسيح وشفاعة قديسيه لكن الطريف في الامر انه بعد ازالة البلاستر من فوق عمليه البذل حدثت المفاجاة التى لن اتكلم عنها بل ساريها اياكم بالصور.

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/7681/image005ie3.jpg


http://img512.imageshack.us/img512/9026/image004cp2.jpg

مع العلم ان عملية البذل لاتترك اي اثر جراحى لانها مجرد ابرة تدخل عموديا علي العظم ولاتترك ابدا مثل هذا الاثر.ربنا يبارككم ومستني تعليقاتكم


----------



## christin (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

*مجدا لله
مشكور علي المعجزه والصور*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

الصور المرفقة بالموضوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

ميرسى يا دكتور على المعجزة 

ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

*الله ممجد فى قديسيه*
*شكرا على قصة المعجزة والصور*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## madonna samuel (15 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

*يمين الرب صنعت شفاء للجسد و النفس و الروح .... شكرا لك اخي على مشاركتك الاخبار السارة معنا... يسوع يبارك ايامك​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

ان الرب لا يترك نفسة بدون شاهد 
ميرسى يادكتور​


----------



## wawa_smsm (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

فليتمجد اسم الرب .. فليتمجد اسم الرب

شكرا خالص على القصة دى والصور.


----------



## gap (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

فعلا عمل قديسينا كنز لا ينضب ابدا  ......ميرسى على المعجزه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

فليتمجد اسم الرب
ميرسى جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## shamiran (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

مجدا لله
مشكور علي المعجزه والصور


----------



## sondos_m2006 (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

بسم الصليب جميلة جدا و بركة البابا كيرلس حلوة قوى ميرسى يا دكتور


----------



## نشات جيد (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

ربنا  يحفظكم   ربنا  معكم


----------



## hanylove8665 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

الله لم يترك نفسه بلاشاهد لذلك نحن واثقين كل الثقه ان الله يستحيب لمن يطلب من القلب ومجدا لله دائما وشكرا يا دكتور على تعب محبتك


----------



## مارسيليانا (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

فليتمجد اسم الرب فى كل مكان


----------



## assyrian girl (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

فليتمجد اسم الرب


----------



## assyrian girl (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*



مسلم أون لاين قال:


> *هو عادي تعرؤض صور صدر امراه بدون اي خجل
> 
> هو اي علامة في الجسم شبه الصليب تدعي انها معجزة​*


*
ld:
plzzzzzzzzz can you be quiet :gy0000:
:nunu0000:so can  you tell me what do you call this? lol
I really feel sorry for you and for ur stupied faith
May God show you the right way 
:94:​*


----------



## drlolo82 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

الي الاخ مسلم اون لاين:

اعتقد انك لم تجد اي شيئ ترد بيه علي المعجزة فتفوهت بتفاهات لاعلاقة لها باي منطق لانها وان دلت فانها لاتدل سوي علي ضحالة التفكير ونجاسته.

اولا: المعجزة ليست فقط مجرد ظهور الصليب علي اعلي صدر السيدة انما هو مقرون بمعجزة شفاء من السرطان.

ثانيا:يا اخي الفاضل اعتقد ان السيدة لم تعذب نفسها مثلا بسيخ نار لكي تكوي جلدها علي شكل صليب عشان نقنع معاليك بالمعجزة

ثالثا:لو كنت تقرا جيدا لكنت علمت ان ذلك الاثر قد جاء بعد عمليه بذل نخاع العظم التي فيها تدخل الابرة عموديا علي الجلد ولا تترك اثر على الجلد بعد ذلك وان تركت يكون اثر ضعيف خطي.

رابعا:نصيحة عندما لاتجد كلام لتقوله فخير لك السكوت بدلا من التفوه بالحماقات التي تدينك اكثر مما تفيدك

خامسا: انصحك بتعلم الكتابة من جديد .(تعرؤض) لا توجد في المعجم حتى الان.

سادسا: اعتقد ان صدر الست متغطي لكن عجزك عن الرد هو اللي مكشوف.فبدلا من ان تنظر للمعجزة نفسها نظرت لاشياء اخري.


----------



## noraa (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

ربنل يعوض تعب محبتك . وعمل الله الدائم فى قيديسة


----------



## sam_msm (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

المجد ليد الله الطبيب الشافى لارواحنا ونفوسنا واجسدنا


----------



## Meriamty (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: معجزة بالصور :الصليب يقهر السرطان*

ليتمجد اسم الله فى قديسيه 

صلوات وشفاعه البابا كيربس تكون معنا اجمعين امين


----------



## ابنه الملك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

معجرة جميله  جدا  شفاعتك يابابا كيرلس 
تكون مع الجميع امين


----------



## كارلوس جون (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*فليتمجد اسم الرب 
شكرا ليك ربنا يباركلك​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 أكتوبر 2008)

_المجد لله




​_


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

هذة المعجزات لتبين مدى حب يسوع لينا وان الامراض ممكن تبقى طريق لخلاصنا لمعرفه ربنا والتقرب اليه
وشكراا على الموضوع


----------



## فادي البغدادي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عصر المعجزات لم ينتهي !!! 

أنا معكم كل الايـــــــــــــــام الى انقضاء الدهر 

شكرا اخونا drlolo82 على المشاركة البديعة هذه ، و ننتظر المزيــــــــــــــد


----------



## فادي البغدادي (14 أكتوبر 2008)

عزيزي هناك عبارة أرجو توضيحها .. فقد ذكرت :
 وفي الصباح ذهبت لعمليه البذل وهي مطمئنة وكانت النتيجة المفاجأة ان نتيجة البذل سلبية تماما ولا اثر لاي سرطان 

ولا اعلم ما الذي قصدته بالنتيجة السلبية ؟؟ هل تقصد النتيجة ايجابية فكانت العبارة عكسيّة سهوا ً .. ارجو التوضيح و لك مني الف تحية و ليباركك الرب


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ياجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## drlolo82 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ولا اعلم ما الذي قصدته بالنتيجة السلبية ؟؟ هل تقصد النتيجة ايجابية فكانت العبارة عكسيّة سهوا ً .. ارجو التوضيح و لك مني الف تحية و ليباركك الرب

color][/size][/QUOTE]

اخى العزيز 
*طبيا النتيجه سلبيه تعنى خلوها من اى اعراض غريبه اى انها ايجابيه بالنسيه للمريض*


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2009)

"كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 18)

"حَاشَا لِي أَنْ أَفْتَخِرَ إِلاَّ بِصَلِيبِ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِهِ قَدْ صُلِبَ الْعَالَمُ لِي وَأَنَا لِلْعَالَمِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 6: 14)




المجد للرب 

شكرا للمعجزه الرااائعه


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مجدا للرب​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الهنا عظيم


----------

